

Ask HN: Help required for a  - digamber_kamat

I am not building MS or Google here. 
We have a group of dedicated and competent teachers in some subjects which have very high demand in our locality.<p>We have got free infrastructure. No one with us expects any salary for the time being.<p>Given that we dont have much experience in building a startup and there aren't any approachable and affordable mentors with us, we will be highly grateful if you can point to any good resources for us.<p>Obviously we have searched Google before putting this query. We have gone through a zillion BP templates, tips and so on.<p>But since I dont have any expertise in judging these sources for their merit and usefulness compared to the situation we are in, I thought of asking you guys.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Forgive me, but I have no idea what your question actually might be.

------
harpastum
Is "bp" buddypress[1][2]? I think that would mean you're looking for a Course
Management System.

You might want to look at Moodle [3], but there's not much more help I can
give unless you're more descriptive.

[1] <http://buddypress.org/>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BuddyPress>

[3] <http://moodle.org/>

~~~
digamber_kamat
Business Plans

------
wdewind
If you spend 2-3 months reading HN daily for 10-15 minutes you will get a
great base level exposure to startups. I also highly recommend
<http://steveblank.com>

Assuming BP = business plan templates, lesson #1 is forget those.

~~~
digamber_kamat
This is what I was looking out for. Thanks a Ton.

------
rada
Have you seen Google For Educators? What kind of resources are you in need of?

